# Another please help i.d. 2 bikes post. A TOC and an arch bar.



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

Another please help ID 2 bikes post

Both bikes don't have badge wholes, but again, they could be hidden under paint or filled with dirt
Bikes got caught in a rain storm before I could unload them.

Guesses are :

1. Eagle
2. Miami Cycle made arch bar, possibly : Hudson

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2018)

if the chainring is original, I'm thinking Eagle

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/identification-of-a-circa-1900-lady-bike.93152/#post-728084


----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

thanks for refreshing my memory Mike, I knew I had seen that chainring somewhere, and it was in my garage in between all my other Eagle badged bikes !!!
I even have another repainted copy of this bike ..... I guess this is what happens when you have one too many bicycle or project.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 4, 2018)

*This archbar is a Miami-Built having a chainring
that is almost-exclusively used on the Hudson.*

*Below are three, very similar but often confused 
Miami-Built rings,  Good to know.*

*..... patric*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2018)

Those chain stays have almost un-limited front chain ring size limit


----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *The archbar is a Miami-Built having a chainring
> that is almost-exclusively used on the Hudson.*
> 
> *Below are three Miami-Built rings,  Good to know.*
> ...




Subtle difference, thank you Patric!
I had no clue on this one.
This will get me moving forward!
Max


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 5, 2018)

[QUOTE="tripple3, post: 936920, memb ...... Those chain stays have almost un-limited front chain ring size limit [/QUOTE]

@tripple3 *.... I totally agree.  Some of my favorite early
machines have no dog-leg in the chainstays.  Even
my OCD moves me to acquire oversize and beautiful
chainrings, to be placed on orphan frames having no
dog-legs in the chainstays.*

*Now .. at the risk of offending locomotion.... allow me
to present but a few Miami-Built frames ... solely for
the porpoise of edumacation ......*

*None of these frames belong to me.*

@locomotion *I will remove this particular entry at 
your command.*

*..... patric*


----------



## locomotion (Oct 5, 2018)

Why would I get offended Patric? You have been more than helpful. Any input is appreciated. I was clueless about the arch frame bicycle and now at least I have something to go on. I actually bought this one because : 1. Seller made me do it.  2. I could use the back wheel and stem on other projects.
So please keep offending me. It's only helping me learn more.
Thanks.
Max


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 5, 2018)

Crusty Hudson Miami built on ebay now in Texas. local pickup has same chainring!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 5, 2018)

Sure is Krusty!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-18...959522?hash=item3d75004ee2:g:ve4AAOSwT0pbnvH~


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 5, 2018)

@shoe3 ...


----------



## locomotion (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone have a spare badge for my bike?


----------



## locomotion (Oct 6, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_flying_merkel_bicycle/
cool article found on here


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 6, 2018)

Dikeman patent sprocket (or who put the D in double D

Not sure when Pope obtained or started using the patent.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Dikeman patent sprocket (or who put the D in double D
> View attachment 879667
> Not sure when Pope obtained or started using the patent.








Shortly after Colonel Albert A. Pope entered the bicycle industry with his brand known as the Columbia, he began acquiring patents. He filed multiple lawsuits against rival bicycle makers and producers for infringements, then would agree to drop the suits in exchange for a royalty fee. By the late 1890s nearly every US bicycle manufacturer was paying Pope around $10 per bicycle!

Pope leverage his staggering wealth into the Pope Manufacturing Company and at the height of the bicycle craze, his company was producing about a quarter million bicycles annually.

So, your question, who owned the Double D patented? Charles Dikeman filed for the patent in 1898…but I suspect the Pope Manufacturing Company acquired it.


----------



## oldy57 (Oct 8, 2018)

TOC Eagle Model 18 take down frame with very rare Schinneer 8 sided bars.


----------



## Sarge7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Someone mentioned this may be a Miami cycle bike ? Any info would be great.


----------

